
 Here comes the "Windows Cloud" - nickb
http://www.roughtype.com/archives/2008/10/amazons_cloud_n.php
======
andreyf
Yay! Ballmer learned a new buzzword!

I wonder if the "OS in the cloud" gets it as much as GMail did, you know, four
and a half years ago...

------
zandorg
I wonder what would happen if Microsoft made Windows like Seti@Home, by
linking up unused CPU cycles across the Internet. With say 10 million machines
chugging and exchanging data, they'd wipe the floor with Google in terms of
CPU power.

~~~
bbgm
Except that unused cycles don't work in production settings. Pharma companies
tried doing that for discovery programs back in the day and found that getting
a cluster was much more effective. Using spare desktop cycles is great for
low-level data collection, but you need to analyze that data and when you have
deadlines you need much more control of availability and capacity

------
st3fan
Most overhyped word of 2008: 'The Cloud'

~~~
edw519
That's nothing. Just wait until "Cloud 2.0".

~~~
akd
I know you're joking but I've actually seen "Cloud 3.0" in print somewhere.

------
dmix
There was demand and a chance to profit so they made a partnership. I wouldn't
go as far as saying theres an underlying strategy behind it.

Does Microsoft really need a 3rd party data center to enter "the cloud"?

~~~
jodrellblank
To some extent they are already in the cloud - they offer hosted services,
Windows Live file hosting, hotmail, CRM Live; they have lots of hosted files
so they must deal with CDNs.

So, why don't they avoid Amazon and do "hosted Windows servers" themselves?

------
jodrellblank
Whence "Windows Silver Lining"?

